# "Ski resort security threatens to kill skier"



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Holy shit, that is too funny!!:laugh::laugh:

I'd be sure not to break any resort rules just so I don't have to be lectured to by some ******* dullard like this guy.

Oooooh, that $66 charge is so inconsequential that resort security has to increase the threat to DEATH!! :laugh::eusa_clap:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Everbody losses it at some point.
Hope when I do its not caught on video.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

It sounds like he sized you up as a punk little bitch that needed a scare. Of course, I have no idea whether that was true, but in years gone by a good little scare would have been SOP. 

Also, in some states (mine included) audio recording someone without their permission is a crime.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Question, honesty over the internet needed here: Why were you dragged into the SP office? Truly because you forgot your pass or you don't have one? You need to post more honest details here.
That said.

Whether it's a crime or not, even if the ski patrol had a bad day and the kid (you) is an asshat punk. I'm in CS and I could never talk to someone like that. That is so uncalled for !!! I have bad days and get over worked. Our resort has called the sheriff to ticket guys who ride without passes, it's called theft!

Personally, of course years of wisdom here, and I will say upfront. 
** I was that smart ass punk that needed sitting down. ** When/if my dad found out I was set straight, some of you know what I mean, but that guy is not my dad. 
If I were you and you truly have a Pass. Sorry, but I would take your pass into the office. Show the video, and let them bring in the SP person. If you were causing problems admit them, apologize and say but this was totally uncalled for. 

Again, years of wisdom and I did my fair share of shit. I hate this type of attitude and if he talked to you like this I can say 100% that this guy has done it to others. Never justified no matter what kinda day he had.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

slyder said:


> I hate this type of attitude and if he talked to you like this I can say 100% that this guy has done it to others. Never justified no matter what kinda day he had.


Slyder, do you have a problem with anything up until the "I'll kill you."


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

fuck that dude PERIOD. get his ass fired, if they won't fire him get him arrested and publicize it and force them to fire him publicly. pretty sure its a felony to threaten to "hunt down and kill" someone. i'm 100% its a crime.... if you or the person in the video lets this just slide you're a fool.

what resort was this?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Kenai said:


> It sounds like he sized you up as a punk little bitch that needed a scare. Of course, I have no idea whether that was true, but in years gone by a good little scare would have been SOP.
> 
> Also, in some states (mine included) audio recording someone without their permission is a crime.


you sound like a sheep. fuck authority and fuck your couch.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

slyder said:


> ... I would take your pass into the office. Show the video ...


 Or maybe not. 

OP, I did a quick google search for you. Here are the results. Telephone recording laws - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Don't be fooled by the label "telephone recording calls" because the relevant CA statute (I'm only assuming CA from your intro post) covers other "confidential" communications. 

I don't know all the facts and circumstances and I am not an attorney in CA and I AM NOT GIVING YOU LEGAL ADVICE, but before you go do something really stupid (and by this I mean more stupid than the first thing you did to end up in that office and more stupid than possibly posting evidence of a crime on YouTube), perhaps you should bone up on the law in CA about audio recording people. 

I don't mean to imply I disagree with Slyder. I understand his point and his concern, but there are times to just admit what you did was wrong and walk away. Lesson learned. Ultimately you aren't responsible for and can't control that guy's behavior, but you can control and are responsible for your own.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Kenai said:


> Or maybe not.
> 
> OP, I did a quick google search for you. Here are the results. Telephone recording laws - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Don't be fooled by the label "telephone recording calls" because the relevant CA statute (I'm only assuming CA from your intro post) covers other "confidential" communications.
> ...


the lesson hasn't been learned here until the person making death threats because he figures he can get away with it is put in handcuffs.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> you sound like a sheep. fuck authority and fuck your couch.


Ok Shred. :eusa_clap:

The kid is a computer engineering student in CA. I'm sure he come up with better ways of "fuck[ing] authority" than possibly stealing from a ski area or getting a guy fired while possibly handing over evidence that he committed a crime. :dizzy: That just sounds like a fucking genius way to start a career.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Kenai said:


> Ok Shred. :eusa_clap:
> 
> The kid is a computer engineering student in CA. I'm sure he come up with better ways of "fuck[ing] authority" than possibly stealing from a ski area or getting a guy fired while possibly handing over evidence that he committed a crime. :dizzy: That just sounds like a fucking genius way to start a career.


yeaaaaa buddy, i'm no lawyer but i do know enough that i know that any lawyer can easily explain why someone at a ski resort would be walking around with a go pro ON and why an employee who brings that person into their office to threaten their life has no reasonable expectation of privacy.


so...


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> yeaaaaa buddy, i'm no lawyer but i do know enough that i know that any lawyer can easily explain why someone at a ski resort would be walking around with a go pro ON and why an employee who brings that person into their office to threaten their life has no reasonable expectation of privacy.
> 
> 
> so...


You might absolutely be right. Or not. The OP didn't include any information about the recording and you can't tell from the video itself. If you are so astute about what any lawyer can explain, however, then I assume you were just being silly when you talk about the SP getting arrested, handcuffed, and charged. The chances of that happening are low - the chances of him ending up with a conviction are even lower. Whether the OP can get him fired is open for debate - it is just as likely that someone says "don't do that again" and life goes on. 

I choose to be accountable for my own actions. The person who started this thing in whatever fashion was the OP. That does not justify or excuse the SP's actions, but I choose to not make trouble and then cry foul and post it on YouTube when I'm called out on it. I consider that the epitome of being a whiny little entitled bitch that is everything wrong with society today.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the kid in the video didn't "make trouble and cry foul" - he went snowboarding for fucks sake.

people who are so angry and shitty that they threaten to kill people at their job at a ski resort should not be working there.

of course, arresting a guy is the prerogative of the DA's office but the main point is to make sure this old asshole loses his job. enter youtube, facebook, and all the other ways the internet will fuck up your life and business - which is fine by me... apparently the OP is too pussy to name the resort.

i fucking wish this dickhole had threatened me like that.. i'm sure he only did it because it was a younger kid.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

not having named the guy and the resort _yet_ was smart. thats the leverage, the ace-in-the-hole. now the thing is to bring it to the attention of the mountain admin and see what they do, watch em squirm, see what happens. nothing a mountain hates more than bad publicity or the threat thereof


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Im just glad it wasn't me, because some rent a cop threatening me certainly would have resulted in an assault charge.. against me.:dunno:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

The Deacon said:


> Im just glad it wasn't me, because some rent a cop threatening me certainly would have resulted in an assault charge.. against me.:dunno:


truth. there's no way i'd let this shit go.


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

For everybody lecturing OP, I'm pretty sure it's not his video and it doesn't sound like it's from California either.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

We have a similar issue with recordings in the UK... While it is not illegal to record, it is NOT admissible in court unless both parties agree that there consent was given...

I had this issue with an Employment Court Case, i had a recording, made by someone else, and so needed it to be played in court, but couldn't legally get it admitted...

The answer was very simple, i asked (no legal representation), if on a certain date, did a conversation take place regarding me, the conversation being between my line manager and another employee, the conversation being that my manager called me a wanker and a fucking idiot that was going to get his...

Anyway, the question was asked, the answer was, NO i have have never had a conversation about you with another employee...

I simply asked the judge how i made a complaint of perjury, the judge was very adamant that this was a serious offence, and i needed to be able to back it up, i said of course, i had an audio recording that p[roved the perjury...

Tape admitted, manager sacked...!!!

There are ways around any law with the right thinking...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Legal r not, it's out there. He hasn't named the person or resort and that's the key. Most states it's legal to record as a private citizen as long as one party is aware of it....


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Luckboxing makes a good point and I'm sorry to the OP if this was just some random post on YouTube. I knew the accent did not sound Californian, but people move around! 

I also listened to it again and I do want to acknowledge that the kid was more respectful than I initially thought. I heard him laughing at the SP and thought he was being ruder - he did appear to be contrite and apologetic. The majority of my feelings and posts about this situation were premised on the kid being less respectful, so I'm sorry for missing that point. 

I don't know if that fact would change my own course of action now, but absent more information it does put the SP in an even worse light.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CassMT said:


> not having named the guy and the resort _yet_ was smart. thats the leverage, the ace-in-the-hole. now the thing is to bring it to the attention of the mountain admin and see what they do, watch em squirm, see what happens. nothing a mountain hates more than bad publicity or the threat thereof


I recognized that office solely by the carpet and the front counter and shot a message to their marketing heads that I know. It's being dealt with appropriately. 

For what it's worth the kid is a repeat offender. 



luckboxing said:


> For everybody lecturing OP, I'm pretty sure it's not his video and it doesn't sound like it's from California either.


It's not CA. 

Is the guy an asshat? Yes. Is he on a power trip? Certainly.


----------



## Nuggy17 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah, sorry for the confusion guys. This isn't my video. I was just sharing it.
Video doesn't tell much from the skier's side. Not sure if he did anything else besides forget his season pass. Maybe he tried sneaking on to the lifts somehow and got caught. But apparently, he just forgot his pass, and security went off on him. 

This is the info from the video 
"Me and my friends were skiing at our local resort about a week ago and one of my friends forgot his coat at home therefore forgot his season pass that was on his coat. instead of looking up his name and giving him a temporary pass they brought us to security. he gave him the option to buy two day passes and rip one up, or call the police and press charges for "theft of services" despite the fact that he has a season pass on file. when the security started getting excessively rude i started recording on my phone but left it in my pocket so THERE IS NO VIDEO JUST Audio. in the end of the video the security says that if he ever sees him in the security office again he will "hunt him down and kill him""


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Nuggy17 said:


> Yeah, sorry for the confusion guys. This isn't my video. I was just sharing it.
> 
> Video doesn't tell much from the skier's side. Not sure if he did anything else besides forget his season pass. Maybe he tried sneaking on to the lifts somehow and got caught. But apparently, he just forgot his pass, and security went off on him.
> 
> ...



Still doesn't add up. If someone forgets their season pass, you don't just go into the lift hoping no one notices

There's actually policy no one reads. It usually entails going to the ticket counter or customer service which then they can look up the pass holder info and give them a new pass for a small nominal fee.

Security don't get pissed unless you give them a bad attitude. It's like getting pulled over by cops on the road


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Security don't get pissed unless you give them a bad attitude. It's like getting pulled over by cops on the road


Ideally, but not actually. I've audio recorded more than one cop trying to bait me.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Security don't get pissed unless you give them a bad attitude. It's like getting pulled over by cops on the road


in the running for bullshit statement of the year with that one.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I recognized that office solely by the carpet and the front counter and shot a message to their marketing heads that I know. It's being dealt with appropriately.


I think it's in NY


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

what is "appropriately" in this case? 

i hear the tone of 'hunt down and kill' in this case as more a figure of speech than a real threat, still, that ain't right. i good public shaming seems appropos, maybe a public apology.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

CassMT said:


> what is "appropriately" in this case?
> 
> i hear the tone of 'hunt down and kill' in this case as more a figure of speech than a real threat, still, that ain't right. i good public shaming seems appropos, maybe a public apology.


as a member of the general public i'd only be satisfied if he's fired. hospitality and tourism jobs that actually pay people and include a desk are privileges. he forfeited that with a death threat to a customer. period.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

CassMT said:


> what is "appropriately" in this case?
> 
> i hear the tone of 'hunt down and kill' in this case as more a figure of speech than a real threat, still, that ain't right. i good public shaming seems appropos, maybe a public apology.


Lol how the hell could something as specific as a threat to "hunt down and kill" someone be construed as a figure of speech in any way?

It's a death threat. No ifs, ands, or butts about it.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

you really think he meant it a s a literal death threat? c'mon, listen again

firing would be limit, but fair i guess. maybe a lawyer could milk some money out of the resort, but that would be lame to take it imo ...maybe a free pass for next year or something


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

someone tells me that and i might just look them calmly in the eye and tell them that if i see them approaching me at any time ever i just might exercise some self-defense and Trayvon their ass.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Lol how the hell could something as specific as a threat to "hunt down and kill" someone be construed as a figure of speech in any way?
> 
> It's a death threat. No ifs, ands, or *butts* about it.



Butts


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Kenai said:


> Slyder, do you have a problem with anything up until the "I'll kill you."


obviously the context of all this is from the time we see the video. We don't know what happened before by either party. 
That said the SP sounds like he's on a power trip, but he probably deals with this type of thing constantly. I don't know about the kids behavior prior to the video starting maybe he provoked this with words/attitude/body language or maybe he didn't. To many unknowns. 

Yes the SP'er sounds abusive from the get-go. I'm sure if this was an old boarder rather than a younger rider that he can intimidate he would have chosen his words different. 

We could debate this forever with all the wrong details based on judgments of this video. So my only answer is I wasn't there, from what I heard I don't feel it's the correct path for the SP'er. Not knowing the whole situation. Like I said I was a smart ass punk I probably showed to many ppl disrespect as I was growing up myself, exploring my boundries, pushing what power I thought I had, etc...
Now older, wiser and calmer in my ways I would handle it differently. Again just a dads years perspective now.

I would like BA to possibly share the outcome to this event if that is possible. Other than it was dealt with. Just curious to know more of the details


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

slyder said:


> he probably deals with this type of thing constantly.
> 
> I'm sure if this was an old boarder rather than a younger rider that he can intimidate he would have chosen his words different.


and this is why he should lose the job. 

if you can't deal with the job without losing your shit and issuing death threats - you're fired.

if you talk shit to kids but you won't to adults you're just a fucking pussy but if you have different standards for the way you treat different classes of people you should not be in an authority position. or really interact with customers at all...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

slyder said:


> I would like BA to possibly share the outcome to this event if that is possible. Other than it was dealt with. Just curious to know more of the details


Not my place to say the people, place, or the outcome other than it was dealt with appropriately. 

People are also only looking at the context of that full video right now and not the fact this kid is a multiple repeat offender which seems to conveniently not be part of the video. Sad thing is this kid is just using this to try and push people to his Twitter to boost the number of followers he has.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Twitter


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> Butts


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> and not the fact this kid is a multiple repeat offender


So the kid's a douche, so what. Security deals with douchebags and snot-nosed kids with attitude all the time and if security can't keep their cool, then they shouldn't be security.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bones said:


> So the kid's a douche, so what. Security deals with douchebags and snot-nosed kids with attitude all the time and if security can't keep their cool, then they shouldn't be security.


And your point is? 

I pointed out earlier the guy was a douche.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Point is that of all people who shouldn't lose their cool with a douche, it's security. That's a massive over-reaction by someone employed specifically to handle situations like this. Like a bar having a bouncer who starts fights.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

And you don't know what the guy was dealing with fully, don't know if he had a bad day, don't know the whole story. I really see no point in you going down this road except to try and troll bait me.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And you don't know what the guy was dealing with fully, don't know if he had a bad day, don't know the whole story. I really see no point in you going down this road except to try and troll bait me.


has nothing to do with you bro.

no one ever said you can't get the kid in trouble for whatever he did... but society says you can't threaten to hunt down and kill people. 

its just really that simple.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

He's just trying to troll bait because I pointed out the kids a repeat offender. That's it plain and simple. Already pointed out the guy was a douche for how he responded, what more you want me to do? I'm not the one making this about me.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Seriously?

I was lucky then...a couple weeks ago I left my pass at home, they checked the record and NO PROBLEM and just issued me a day pass and said they only do it once...I was very appreciative that!


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

No matter how much of a douchebag that customer is, the employee has to remain professional, be above the situation and not make it personal...especially if its security. Saying you're gonna kill someone like this is a serious matter.

I've met people with the type of attitude that security guy has, and they can be real assholes. Regardless of what the young punk did and I am not defending him, the professional in this situation has to remain professional, otherwise he's just as bad or worse than the clown who forgot his pass.

Also, its very true that if he had been dealing with someone older I bet he would of acted differently. Its a power trip, and a dick move on his part. He picked on a weaker human being, someone older would of put him in his place.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> He's just trying to troll bait because I pointed out the kids a repeat offender. That's it plain and simple. Already pointed out the guy was a douche for how he responded, what more you want me to do? I'm not the one making this about me.


what do you meant by repeat offender? he often forgets his pass? or he just doesn't have a pass at all?

I think repeating forget about his pass is OK. I often forget about things. that's no warrant for a death threat.

If he doesn't have a pass, then I can understand some anger of the security. otherwise, I want to make sure I don't go to that resort.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have had 4 new epic passes printed for free this year. All at different resorts. Never had to deal with security. My son has had 3 at vail alone.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> I have had 4 new epic passes printed for free this year. All at different resorts. Never had to deal with security. My son has had 3 at vail alone.


You guys need to duct tape them things to your boots r sumpthin!  :laugh:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Different jackets.....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Front Range Gestapo, SHNELLL!!!!! ACHTUNG!!!!*



Argo said:


> I have had 4 new epic passes printed for free this year. All at different resorts. Never had to deal with security. My son has had 3 at vail alone.


You guys are lucky it wasn't my window, I would have had goose-steppers throwing all your shit on the lawn!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Argo said:


> I have had 4 new epic passes printed for free this year. All at different resorts. Never had to deal with security. My son has had 3 at vail alone.


Are the passes paper/card then...?

Just curious, we have cards like credit cards that scan, they will issue a day pass if you forget with no problems for us here, but they check usage of season pass, and if you do it to get a free card they ban you... Haha


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> He's just trying to troll bait because I pointed out the kids a repeat offender. That's it plain and simple.


Not baiting. You mentioned that the kid was a repeat offender as if it was some kind of justification. I said that it wasn't and added that this was the kind of interaction that security are hired to handle without losing their cool for whatever reason. Having a bad day, family problems, etc. might be understandable for ticket window people or rental staff or lifties for whom dealing with twerps like this isn't part of their job, but not security.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Kevin137 said:


> Are the passes paper/card then...?
> 
> Just curious, we have cards like credit cards that scan, they will issue a day pass if you forget with no problems for us here, but they check usage of season pass, and if you do it to get a free card they ban you... Haha



RFID cards.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Argo said:


> RFID cards.


Ok, that makes sense, but you get them scanned by a person rather than a turnstile i take it...?

Makes for really common abuse i think... And shame on the resorts for making it so easy to abuse, invest the money in turnstiles for all, if not most lifts, certainly at the bottom, and then people will have no choice but to pay or remember there card... Haha

I keep mine in the car as i forgot a few times, and we get replaced easily enough, but it is embarrassing to keep asking, and that is with no charge either, and no limit on how many times you can do it... But like i said, they will check your season pass to see usage later on that day, and if abused just ban you...


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Bones said:


> Having a bad day, family problems, etc. might be understandable for ticket window people or rental staff or lifties for whom dealing with twerps like this isn't part of their job, but not security.


I find it interesting that so many people on this thread have such a black and white view of things. All of the people you have listed above have more direct interaction with customers - why do you exclude them? They also have a much less stressful job, so it's okay if they threaten customers???

Everyone has a bad day and/or does things they should not have done and/or things they regret. Everyone. This idea that security (or as Shred may say, any Authority) should be automatically canned for this episode is simply not reality. 

The guy might be canned, he might not. We don't have enough information to say. And if you don't think the kid's actions and behaviors play a role in that decision, again you are not dealing in reality.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, scanned by a person, without it you can't get on. I liked the European system of turnstiles. Jackson hole also has them.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Kenai said:


> All of the people you have listed above have more direct interaction with customers - why do you exclude them? They also have a much less stressful job, so it's okay if they threaten customers???


I excluded them because their job does not require them to get involved in escalating interactions with the public: they can refuse service or call security. But yes, you can certainly get fired for threatening someone while working those jobs, but mitigating circumstances could play a part in that decision.

Security, on the other hand, is required to deal with ugly situations as part of their job and thus an emotionally charged situation isn't unusual. Frankly, security has got to keep it together and just call the cops; it's pretty much their entire job!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> in the running for bullshit statement of the year with that one.



No one taught you the golden rule?


----------



## GnuBie (Mar 14, 2014)

Sounds to me like he had a pass, forgot it, decided he would just ride all day without it because he didn't want to go into the office & get a temp for whatever reason. He got caught, they assumed he was a dishonest punk trying to scam a day without buying a lift ticket & overreacted. 

On a side note The security guard sounds exactly like lieutenant dangle.






Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

GnuBie said:


> On a side note The security guard sounds exactly like lieutenant dangle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap::laugh:


----------



## GnuBie (Mar 14, 2014)

The Deacon said:


> :eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap::laugh:



Kind of took the cake for me when he said "damn skippy"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And you don't know what the guy was dealing with fully, don't know if he had a bad day, don't know the whole story.


No we definitely don't, but the general consensus seems to view his final rant as completely inappropriate. But your the angry snowboarder who wants to take guns to the hill to shoot people that piss you off. That's why you can relate to the guy threatening to kill the repeat offender.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

The video starts off at the point when the officer (who got fired over this) started to get pissed. You only see one side of the story then.

How did the skiier in question act? There is the one part where the skiier in question really doesn't take it seriously and the gets even more pissed. 

Maybe if the skiier pretended to take it seriously, there would have been no escalating anger of the security guard, thus no video recording.

If I was the security guard,.... I would probably have threatened him by saying, "Kiss your season pass goodbye"


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> (who got fired over this)


you know this? well there is some justice then


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

GnuBie said:


> Kind of took the cake for me when he said "damn skippy"
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Haha, right? Watching it, I was all, who in serious authority says 'damn skippy.'


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

CassMT said:


> you know this? well there is some justice then


It's stated on the youtube video comments & in the twitter feed of the person that recorded it.

Maybe the resort will use it as a lesson. Instead of getting pissed, just threaten to revoke the season pass, as they make the call to customer service management.

Season passes ain't cheap.... so losing say... $1000, will make a cocky person wise up real quick. And if they think it's an empty threat... wait until the next time they come back with a pass that no longer works.


----------



## GnuBie (Mar 14, 2014)

EatRideSleep said:


> Haha, right? Watching it, I was all, who in serious authority says 'damn skippy.'


He WILL NOT result to swearing BUT he will hunt you down and kill you!


----------

